# Kimber Ultra Carry cleaning misery



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2011)

Although I love this weapon the tedious process of paper clipping the guide rod and disassembly kinda makes me want to sell it. No 1911 style pistol is this much of a pain in the behind to clean.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gunz said:


> Although I love this weapon the tedious process of paper clipping the guide rod and disassembly kinda makes me want to sell it. No 1911 style pistol is this much of a pain in the behind to clean.


Same story on my pro raptor II but I'm not selling... I agree I do not like the design.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like the full length guide rods either. You can always replace it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

While we're bitching, I hate that the mainspring housing on every stock kimber is plastic. You build a quality 1911 and skimp on somthing stupid.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate that I can't afford to buy anything without selling 2 things first!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> I hate that I can't afford to buy anything without selling 2 things first!


:thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gunz said:


> Although I love this weapon the tedious process of paper clipping the guide rod and disassembly kinda makes me want to sell it. No 1911 style pistol is this much of a pain in the behind to clean.


What do you want for it??


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The GI plug and guide rod is what I prefer in 1911s.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> The GI plug and guide rod is what I prefer in 1911s.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Cold Defender may b worth looking in to... very similar, but has the features u mentioned.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> While we're bitching, I hate that the mainspring housing on every stock kimber is plastic. You build a quality 1911 and skimp on somthing stupid.


Colt does the same thing, which highly annoys me since people buy Colts for their traditionalist name.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll trade you a sig P238 for it


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm able to break my Springfield Champion compact down without the paper clip. Hold the slide at the same spot with one hand on the slide and push Out the pin with the pointer finger of the hand holding the frame. I clean mine religiously and it is a breeze.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

did I fail to mention how incredibly easy it is to clean a p238?


----------



## EWstallion (Jul 4, 2012)

Check out www.1911ultratool.com. I use one on my kimber, and they make them for Colts and Springfeilds as well. Makes take down so much quicker


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

*yep*



NASTY said:


> I'm able to break my Springfield Champion compact down without the paper clip. Hold the slide at the same spot with one hand on the slide and push Out the pin with the pointer finger of the hand holding the frame. I clean mine religiously and it is a breeze.





> [/QUOTE yep I do it the same way no paperclip needed very easy!if you want some instruction on how to do this go to mikes gun shop an see Phill Brown he will who you!!


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

Just went to the web site listed and watched their video. Ordered one.
I have two of the 3" Kimber's and they are a pain to take down. Thank's
for the info.


----------

